# US SAILING’s Speaker Series event Featuring Dave Perry - 4/20 SYC



## SAILMONSTER (Jan 10, 2008)

Register for this event at: [link='http://www.sarasotayachtclub.org/ ']http://www.sarasotayachtclub.org/ [/link]

Call SYC for questions. (941) 365-4191

Host:
Sarasota Yacht Club
Date:
Tuesday, April 20, 2010 6:00 pm - Tuesday, April 20, 2010 9:00 pm
Location:
United States
» Florida
» Sarasota
» 1100 John Ringling Blvd Sarasota, Florida 34236








PROGRAM TOPICS

Dave can present on many different topics. Three of his most popular presentations are:

Positioning Yourself To Win - an advanced look at tactical positioning at key areas around the race course, with an analysis of the applicable rules and decision making process in each. When done in a Full Day Program, Dave creates an actual race customized to the conditions in the local area, and participants sail the race making all the tactical and strategic decisions from start to finish, with Dave's feedback.

Building a Winning Team - an in-depth look at how to put together a winning team, and how to operate as one. Through humorous role plays and extensive scenario analysis, Dave fleshes out the key roles on a boat, and shows how there is a role for everyone. In addition, he shares proven communication and decision-making systems used by the top teams, and explores the interpersonal dynamics which can often mean the difference between success and disaster.

The Racing Rules and their Tactical Applications - in this presentation Dave goes through the racing rules, ensuring that sailors and officials understand the rules and how to apply them to situations from common to complex, with a look to how to maximize winning tactics with an increased rules knowledge.

The America's Cup 2007 - What Happened&#8230;and How it will make us Better Sailors - Dave was the Rules Advisor and Afterguard Coach for Victory Challenge, Sweden's America's Cup challenge. In this presentation, which is loaded with live action DVD shots from Valencia, Dave will provide insights into what happened (that were not written about in the press), why certain teams won and lost, and what the "take-aways" are for sailors interested in racing at their highest level.

ABOUT DAVE PERRY

Dave grew up in Connecticut sailing Blue Jays and Lightnings at the Pequot Yacht Club on Long Island Sound. He received his undergraduate degree at Yale, and has received an honorary Doctorate of Education from Piedmont College. He is a Senior Certified Judge, and has been a member of the US SAILING Appeals Committee since 1986, and is currently the Chairman. He has authored three books on the sport, Understanding the Racing Rules of Sailing, Winning in One-Designs, and Dave Perry's 100 Best Racing Rules Quizzes.

At Yale he captained the 1975 Dinghy National Championship Team and is a two-time All American sailor. He was fifth at the 1979 Laser World Championship, two-time Congressional Cup winner (1983 & 1984), second in the 1984 Soling Olympic Trials, the 2003 Ideal 18 North American champion, and two-time U.S. Match Racing Champion (in 1982 and 2006!).

He is a member of the Sailing World Hall of Fame, the recipient of US SAILING's W. Van Alan Clark, Jr. Trophy for Sportsmanship and the first recipient of the Captain Joe Prosser Award for Excellence in Sailing Instruction. He has conducted thousands of "rules talks" and seminars on the sport, and is best known for his clear, humorous and highly interactive presentations. He is currently the Rules Advisor and Afterguard Coach for Victory Challenge, Sweden's America's Cup team.

MISCELLANEOUS INFORMATION

* Dave will have a hand-out for each participant (typically the seminar host runs off the copies).

* Dave's three books, Winning in One-Designs, Dave Perry's 100 Best Racing Rules Quizzes and his best-selling book Understanding the Racing Rules of Sailing (which includes the actual text of the racing rules), will be available for sale and signing at the seminar.

US SAILING's Speaker Series event Featuring Dave Perry » Sailmonster.com


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

I got an email from US Sailing about this event. As much as I would like to go, the 21 hour non-stop drive puts it a bit out of my way. :laugher


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Think I'll wait for him to have one up here.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Hm, maybe I'll send a note to US Sailing and see what it would take to arrange that...


----------

